# Magia General > Lo Mejor y lo peor >  Cascarillas monedas

## r.zamora

*Nombre:*  Pues eso, "cascarilla" de 1 euros, o de dos, o de céntimos, etc

*Se puede comprar en:*  TiendaMagia (el mejor precio)

*Precio:*  Variable en función de la moneda que sea

*Creador*: Tango, el fabricante argentino

*Examinable:* Ni de coña, pero vamos, que ni de coña, es más: ni menciones su existencia  8-) 

Dificultad: La que quieras y puedas.

*Puntaje de 1 a 10:*  10
*
Efecto*   Los que quieras: cambios, apariciones, desapariciones...

*Comentarios*  ¿sobre las cascarillas... 8)  :shock:   :Wink:   :twisted:  :roll:
   Sobre la calidad del producto: excelente

----------


## ignoto

¿Qué es una cascarilla?
Es que me lo preguntan para entrar en una página web y...

----------


## Ella

ignoto, en serio no sabes que es una cascarilla :Confused: ?...que raro, yo supe que era porque lo busque en una tienda, jejejejej
yo tengo cascarillas de 2 eurs y 50 centimos porque me vienieron con el hooping half, pero creo que aun asi no la usaria...se puede ocultar las monedas o hacer aparecer mas con simples enpalmes
besos

----------


## ignoto

¿Qué es un hoping half?
Es que me lo preguntan para entrar en una página web y...

----------


## magomago

:Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:  

Batallitas de magomago:Esto me recuerda a una comida de San Juan Bosco (Patron de los magos),donde estaba mi novia,un mago le hizo el Hopping Half y se le cayeron las monedas,cascarillas al suelo y mi novia lo vio todo.Me dijo cari que es eso :Confused: ?'....
La tuve que matar,pero bueno.... la queria mucho pero la magia es la magia.

----------


## Felipe

Buen truco para hacer desaparecer a tu novia.

¿Cuánto le pagaste al mago para que se le cayeran las cascarillas? Me lo tienes que presentar.



Saludos a los de Coruña. Tengo buenos amigos allí.

----------


## Ella

jajajaja, que buenoo!!; un amigo, lo que hace es cada vez que saco monedas me da un golpe y se caen todas al suelo, ...un dia casi le hice el hopping, jejeje, suerte que me percate previamente
besos

----------


## magomago

Felipe,eso es un secreto que no te puedo revelar,lo siento.
En cuanto a la referencia que hace Ella,decir que en ferreterias venden martillos magicos (Marca Acme),suelen tener un mango de madera y una especie de objeto contundente en su extremo (genrealmente de metal).
Cuando te salga un amigo que te de un golpe y te tire la moneda,tu tan felizmente sacas tu martillo magico de Marca Acme y le pegas otro golpecito.
Seguro que el chichon y el dolor de cabeza que le proporcionara dicho artilugio magico evitara que te de sucesivos golpes haciendote caer las monedas.

----------


## BusyMan

Ignoto, un hoping half, como la propia palabra indica, es medio hoping.

Hop es saltar, así que medio hop es un medio salto.

Así que básicamente el hoping half es voltear una o más cartas del fondo de la baraja... creo...

----------


## Ella

hoping half consiste en meterte 2 monedas en la mano, sacas una y siguen habiendo 2...asi sucesivamente hasta que cuando sacas una (habianeo 2) desaparece la otra en tu mano.
en tiendamagia hay un video mostrando el efecto en la parte del producto
besos
aunque no he debido decir esto porque una vez en el area secreta preguntaban donde ver los videos de tiendamagia..ups!! que corki 8-)

----------


## r.zamora

Antes de nacer algunos de los usuarios de este foro   :Smile1:  , Wenceslao Ciuró escribió unos libritos FLIPANTES, que ahora  (entre otros también TiendaMagia) han sido reeditados a unos precios producto de la magia pero negra  :evil:  

      No lo he calculado esastamente  :Oops:  pero creo que sólo
controlando el 25% de lo que viene ahí, se puede pasar a la historia de los magos célebres  8) 

     Sobre monedas y su manejo creo que sigue estando a un  nivel fuera de lo normal: con o sin cascarillas, con o sin manipulación...una auténtica pasada.

----------


## ignoto

Ella, Busyman domina las monedas de un modo que te asombraría (a ver si esto te anima, que aún sigo manteniendo la recompensa por el lanzamiento de yogur en el exámen) y te aseguro que conoce perfectamente lo que es un hoping half.

El medio salto (o salto por la mitad) no es eso. Consiste en hacer aparecer una baraja mientras saltas sobre una chistera de la marca Half.

(Madre mía. Estamos desbarrando cada vez mas.)

----------


## Ella

uyy, ese es mucho nivel para mi, yo recien estoy en empalmes y ocultaciones, alguna rutinilla y cosa basicamente facil...poco a poco, poco a poco...
besos

----------


## Felipe

Ella, tu video del hoping half no está mal, aunque haces un movimiento un poco raro con la mano que tienes las monedas justo al final de la rutina. Aunque los he visto peores (el mío por ejemplo).

----------


## Ella

jajajajajajaja, mis videos son lo peor, sobre todo porque no tengo donde apollar la camara en mi casa :P
a ver si hago una rutina chula de monedas y la pongo...ya tengo una en mente, cuando tenga tiempo lo hare.
este video fue porque mi tia me estubo grabando con la camara de fotos (no videocamara) sin que lo supiera, y bueno, ya qu elo hice lo subi...porque ultimamente no tengo tiempo para nada
un besito

----------


## Felipe

> jajajajajajaja, mis videos son lo peor, sobre todo porque no tengo donde apollar la camara en mi casa :P
> a ver si hago una rutina chula de monedas y la pongo...ya tengo una en mente, cuando tenga tiempo lo hare.
> este video fue porque mi tia me estubo grabando con la camara de fotos (no videocamara) sin que lo supiera, y bueno, ya qu elo hice lo subi...porque ultimamente no tengo tiempo para nada
> un besito


Bueno, si necesitas que te sujeten la cámara...

...ya sabes que venden trípodes muy baratitos.

----------


## Ella

> El medio salto (o salto por la mitad) no es eso. Consiste en hacer aparecer una baraja mientras saltas sobre una chistera de la marca Half.


Perdona que te corrija ignoto, pero teniendo en cuenta mis años dedicados a la magia he de decirte, a mi pesar, que eso no es un hoping half, para ser mas exactos no se parece en nada, pero aun asi, por mi gran corazon y voluntad intentare desasnar a mas de uno con mi reconocida sapiencia:

el hoping half viene de hoping, llevado a america por mi gran y querido amigo manolito ya hace unos años. Todo todos habreis podido notar proviene de la palabra hop (jope para los amigos), es decir, "estar jodiendo", porque el "ing" es el sufijo "-ando" (todos habreis oido hablar de "pleyando" playing...etc etc etc).
Ahora proseguiremos con el half que es solo son las siglas de "hacer ahora llorar facil".
es decir, en difinitiva, quedaria asi: "No me estes jodiendo que te hago llorar facil".

bueno, vostros tranquilos que no se nace sabiendo ( yo si, pero soy un caso especial de la naturaleza).

esta tecnica se suele utilizar con los listillos que intentan fastidiar las actuaciones, revisan y rebuscan mas de lo normal.

 :Lol:

----------


## Ella

quiero un novio tripode!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol: 

solo que si lo consigo querra sujetarme otra cosa

----------


## ignoto

Ella, por lo del hoping half te has ganado una coca-cola cuando vengas al CIVAC.
Por lo del novio trípode un coscorrón.
Después se me desmandan todos los chavales y no hay manera de entrarles la magia en la sesera (no digo meterles porque si no...).

----------


## Ella

tu tranquilo, que yo les insitare a meterla  8-) 
aparte, ser tripode tiene sus ventajas.... pero ha de ser un tripode grande, no de los que se a-polla-n en la mesa, si no, que esten paraditos desde el suelo y lleguen a la medida apropiada.    :Lol:  

pasariamos horas y horas practicando y haciendo grabaciones, y lo mejor de todo, luego las pondria aqui que ya se que tengo fans  8) , por ejemplo felipe, que no deja de entrar a mi web y ver mis videos  :D : ya te vale, eh? y para colmo luego pones el comentario aqui en vez de decirmelo en privado o por mail :-( 
besos

----------


## Felipe

> pasariamos horas y horas practicando y haciendo grabaciones, y lo mejor de todo, luego las pondria aqui que ya se que tengo fans  8) , por ejemplo felipe, que no deja de entrar a mi web y ver mis videos  :D : ya te vale, eh? y para colmo luego pones el comentario aqui en vez de decirmelo en privado o por mail :-( 
> besos


Para comentar de magia, éste es el sitio indicado. Para hablar de otras cosas está el privado. ¿Qué prefieres?

----------


## Ella

jaja, pero no diras: estuve en la web de tal y vi un video..si fuera alguien famoso..pero soy yo , claudia, jejejej, en fin, aparte, ya sabes que mi web no va de magia, es una web personal con fotos y tonterias de amigos  8-) 
besos

----------


## ramonety

> Ella, tu video del hoping half no está mal, aunque haces un movimiento un poco raro con la mano que tienes las monedas justo al final de la rutina. Aunque los he visto peores (el mío por ejemplo).



Donde se puede visualizar este video, es que lo estoy buscando y no lo encuentro.


Gracias y saludos.

----------


## ulises

yo tampoco doy con el video, y con las ganas que tengo de verte!

----------


## Ella

ey! teneis un video muy bueno en tiendamagia.com ...que me da corte daros mi web porque vereis lo mala que soy, aparte, estoy amenazada de hackeo por magnero  :-( 
besitos (por cierto, no pretendo ser borde)

----------


## Manel Vicenç

..pero a estas alturas vas a venir tu con timideces   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:  ...venga mujer, el link, que estas tardando!!!

----------


## Felipe

¡Vendo link al mejor postor!

Pero para no engañaros he de decir que sólo se ven las manos, así que no hay misdirection.





PD. ¿Seguimos yendo a medias con el montaje, no Ella? A este paso sacamos tu web a Bolsa. Habrá que ir pensando en el siguiente.

----------


## Ella

jo, pero no vale, como he editado los videos ahora sale al principio el nombre de la web y si pong el link a uno se veran todos...:(
no me da corte mostraroslos, si no, que tendreis un mal concepto de mi como maga snif snif snif..  :Lol:  aparte seguro que mas de uno opinara al respecto...  :Oops:

----------


## ramonety

Venga mujer un poco de valentia te falta a ti, pon la wew, y el video que no seremos malos con las criticas, solo se podran aceptar criticas constructivas.

Saludos y hasta pronto.

----------


## Manel Vicenç

...se está haciendo de rogar...  :Smile1:

----------


## magomago

Si no pones la web pronto haremos huelga de no respirar.Estaremos todos los del foro 24 horas sin respirar en señal de protesta.

----------


## BusyMan

Panda frikis...

----------


## Ella

en fin...bueno, os doy el link pero :
1-no acepto ningun comentario critico bueno o malo en este foro (si quereis escribid en el libro de visitas)
2-es una web personal para colgar fotos mias con mis amigos cuando salimos, asi que hay de todo y decimos muchas burradas

www.menudosomos.tk

jooo, ahora me vereis en fotos y mi perfil y ya sabreis mi aspecto fisico...pero seguira habiendo feelling, no :Confused: 
besos

----------


## Manel Vicenç

...menudo link! esto no va!!!!  :evil:  :evil:  :evil:

----------


## magomago

www.menudosomos.tk 
Tranquiiilo manel,,, no te impacientes,seguro que se le olvido la o,pero ahora a saber cual es.....

----------


## Ella

que silencio...... :?

----------


## Mariano Sosa

Por favor , intenten mantenerse en topico.

----------

